# Do you know/own Millenium Douve/Milestone/miles?



## Fly_By_Wire (3 October 2010)

I used to know this horse a long time ago, would love to know where he is now! From memory he's about 16.3hh, dark bay by catherstone decipher. He'd be 11 now


----------



## Cuffey (3 October 2010)

Dont know this horse but he is reg BE and BD


 MILLENIUM DOUVE

Date of Birth	10-May-2000 
Gender	Gelding 
Colour	Dark Chestnut 
Height	
Sire Name	CATHERSTON DECIPHER 
Dam Name	AN DOUVE 
Breed	SHB (GB) 
Submitted by	Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain 

Studbook/Section	Auxiliary Stud book 
Birth Country	United Kingdom 


http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?RiderId=97668


----------



## Cuffey (3 October 2010)

Picture on riders FB page may be horse?
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=542445541&ref=search


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (4 October 2010)

thank you!  have found his new owner now and he's looking great


----------



## vicky1234 (31 December 2011)

just found this thread made me smile and think horse and hound is great for enabling me to find 2 previous owners !


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (8 January 2012)

vicky1234 said:



 just found this thread made me smile and think horse and hound is great for enabling me to find 2 previous owners !
		
Click to expand...

Found you!!  I love this forum, still searching for the racehorse though  wish I knew how he was doing!


----------



## cally6008 (8 January 2012)

racehorse ? have you started a thread about him ?


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (28 February 2012)

cally6008 said:



			racehorse ? have you started a thread about him ?
		
Click to expand...

He's the dark bay in my signature, I put a thread in this forum a while back but not a sausage, such a shame, he was on of the nicest horses I've ever sat on!


----------



## tgibb (9 January 2013)

Hi, My daughter has just purchsed Millenium Douve, do you have any history on him? Always useful to know what, where and when. Thanks


----------

